# Local 25 or Local 3



## Patricio (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm at a fork in the road and i would like some advice I applied to Local 25 in Long Island due to the fact that Local 3 was closed @ the time, I did really good on my interview and test for 25 got a 93 overall, but never heard back from them so when the application came for local 3 i went ahead and applied. now my problem is this.. local 25 called me saying they have oppurtunities open now and if i'm still interested, but i just had my interview for local 3 last week. Im not sure what I should do is it possible to transfer from 25 to 3 later on? is that looked down upon? any help would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would go with 25.. driving into the city can cost you 4 hours a day and you have to figure what travel will be like in 10 years from now.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

you'll probably by driving into the city anyways. 3 has a higher scale and alot of work allways... Go with three and if they don't take you call up 25


----------



## NarfRA (Jul 1, 2009)

Anybody in here have an interview with Local 46 or 76 recently, any news when the work might start coming so that another class will be formed.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Patricio said:


> I'm at a fork in the road and i would like some advice I applied to Local 25 in Long Island due to the fact that Local 3 was closed @ the time, I did really good on my interview and test for 25 got a 93 overall, but never heard back from them so when the application came for local 3 i went ahead and applied. now my problem is this.. local 25 called me saying they have oppurtunities open now and if i'm still interested, but i just had my interview for local 3 last week. Im not sure what I should do is it possible to transfer from 25 to 3 later on? is that looked down upon? any help would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance :blink:


Right now local 3 has 3000 men out with a 27 week wait for work. What it will be like after a 5 year apprenticeship is anyone's guess. I was faced with this same decision, 25 or 3, many many years ago, and chose #3.

Local 25 JW is $45.75
Local 3 JW is $49.00


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Right now local 3 has 3000 men out with a 27 week wait for work. What it will be like after a 5 year apprenticeship is anyone's guess. I was faced with this same decision, 25 or 3, many many years ago, and chose #3.
> 
> Local 25 JW is $45.75
> Local 3 JW is $49.00


And the 27 weeks is just an estimate.

LGLS where do you live? 
What is the commute distance and time. 
Does the difference in scale and benefits offset the commute to you?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> And the 27 weeks is just an estimate.
> 
> LGLS where do you live?
> What is the commute distance and time.
> Does the difference in scale and benefits offset the commute to you?


Fort Salonga. My commute is just under 1 hour each way.

If my career was spent working in Local 25's jurisdiction, it would probably average the same or longer commute. This Isle of Long was designed and built for commuting to Manhattan, getting from the North Shore to the South Shore would take longer than getting into NYC.

Further, #25 works a 40 hour week therefore the take home is more, vs. our 35 hour week. I am not totally or even margianally familiar with 25's fringe package, but I do know there's no unemployment "B" fund. I still have a couple hundred thousand in mine thanks to a long career with less than 12 months lost time total, and never withdrawing for other allowable items like vacation spending money, school tuition, nose jobs, breast augmentation... yep it happens.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Knowing what I have heard from members of both locals I would go with 25 and enjoy the work.


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*local25 or local3*

lu. 25 sounds like a sure thing lu 3 is a what if .Make sure you are being considered for the inside apprenticeship and not some other classification .I believe local25 has residential and service classifications.they did use the word opportunities. I would at least call them back Good luck.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

The man in this ad which was at the bottom of the thread is obviously a flaming pirate. Just had to point that out. Please don't mind me.:whistling2:


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

The best thing you can do is try to get into 3. I am in 25, and have friends in 3..... 25 is a waste of time. If you are not that far along with electrical, try to get into plumbers local 1, they now make more than electricians. 25 is a sweetheart union, use it as a last resort..... You will be better off elsewhere.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Go with Local 3...when the economy picks up...and it will....NYC will have far more work than Long Island...


----------



## user10002 (Dec 3, 2009)

dont listen to anyone and make your own choice however local 3 is hurting for work even before the economy went bad


----------



## Patricio (Feb 7, 2009)

just wanted to update the thread and I ended up going into Local 3 im from mineola so the commute isn't that bad and im working ive been working @ Radio City Music Hall for about 3 months now, I also believe when the economy picks up that NYC will have alot of work so I believe I have made the right decision especially since 25 ended up calling me saying that I could work for apprentice pay for the summer to try to get my points up on my interview/test score and then hopefully I would be called for the next class. So I ended up taking the sure thing instead IBEW #3 :thumbsup:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

great news !!!! congrats :thumbsup:


----------

